# JD 1010 will not run paster than 1000 rpm...HELP!



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

All of a sudden the tractor will only run between 700 rpm and 1000 rpm. If I move the throttle all the way to low, it is at 700 just like it used to be...1/3 of the way from low it is at 1000 rpm just like it used to be, but if I move the throttle past 1/3 of the way it stays at 1000 rpm... it used to run just fine at 1700 rpm... can anyone point me in the right direction? something clogged maybe? I appreciate any suggestions....

Thanks


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, I should probably note that it is a Diesel Engine


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there any chance the throttle cable is slipping? I mean, does the cable move the lever on the injector pump the same rate as it moves at the throttle leaver?


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

other things to check, fuel in tank, fuel filter, air cleaner, dented exhust pipe, plugged muffler (carbon build up)


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

change your fuel filter


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the replies, that was quick. You guys are awesome. 

Plenty of fuel in the tank. 

Does not look like the cable is slipping, the lever of the injector pump is moving at the same rate.

Fuel filter sounds like a good place to start.

Now I have to find where I can get a fuel filter, I guess a JD Dealer would have that, right. Even if it is an old tractor?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

The JD dealer would be a good place to start. Or do a google....e-bay also might have em...


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

napa store


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Found it on the JD website... thanks. 

Another weekend and no progress, maybe next weekend will be better


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

replaced fuel filters, and it seems to have done the trick...thanks guys.


----------

